# IRO frames



## djharr

It is a sickness, I think. A disease. There is an old saying: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it, unless you are an engineer, then, if it ain't broke, you need to take it apart again!"

I have a really nice Fixenstein bike that I put together using an old Benotto touring frame that I bought 20 some-odd years ago, and then a bunch of high-quality parts that I grabbed at various places. However, now I am being seduced by the newer, "cooler" looking frames. Yes, I am a shallow poser. If I weren't concerned about how the bike looked, I wouldn't have bothered with the weird spoke pattern or the matching colored chain.

However, I am not COMPLETELY shallow, if I am going to retire the Benotto frame, I want to get something that is a pretty decent frame. I am completely uninterested in a $35000 titanium fiber aluminum composite carbon inobtanium adamantium ceramic bicycle bell jobby, so I am looking at some of the IRO frames. I like the fact that they are built with the track-style horizontal dropouts, and they seem to be pretty nicely priced. However, there doesn't seem to be any reviews of them here on the site. Has anyone got any comments on these frames?

If these aren't that great, are there any nice road-style (but not too radical) fixie/ss frames for under $500 or so?

Thanks.

David


----------



## asterisk

Take a few minutes and skim through the Fixed Gear Resource thread. There are a ton of links to various frame manufacturers. You might then look at the Surly Pacer or one of Soma's fancier fixed frames.


----------



## djharr

Great. I really dislike the fact that this information about resources for various fixed gear bike pieces is hidden in a sticky thread called "Fixed Gear Resources." How was I supposed to know to look there?

OK, now that I have that bit of sarcasm out of my system, I see that Dave likes the IROs, and has pointers to some other nice frames. I will meditate on these as I decide how best to blow my money.

David


----------



## Alx

if it helps you out a bit also, fixedgeargallery has done a review on 2 IRO models as well as a few other brands.

Check it out
http://fixedgeargallery.com/indexreviewarchives.html


----------



## Richard

While maybe a bit above your $500 price point, the lugged steel Soma's are very nice. While tig-welded frames are fine from a functional standpoint, to me they still somehow look crude.

The Tange Prestige tubed Delancy would be high on my list for a "ground-up" build short of a custom frame or a recycled Keirin frame (if I could ever find one my size.)


----------



## TUT2222

I have an IRO, and think it's great. I got it as a group buy through the Bike Forums SSFG forum, and only paid 150 for it. Be aware, that they sized a little wierd. I ride either a 54 or 55 normally, and ordered a 56 IRO.


----------



## Cygnus

*Iro*

I got an IRO jamie roy frameset and am very happy with it. i was able to build exactly the bike i wanted--using a frame with horizontal dropouts with 130mm spacing. and, i like light, stiff aluminum frames. at that price you won't get gorgeous welds. but, no issues with the frame or ordering directly from IRO.


----------



## lwkwafi

I am also super happy with my group buy. 
I was tempted by the recent group buy on the single speed cross bike. I already have a san jose, but the color options were great. So i would look there, since my SJ is super sweet steel cross frame, just like the rob roy. (wait, i no longer see that frame on their site. hmm...)
Alas, they are good quality for a good price.


----------



## djharr

Yeah, the Jamie Roy looks like a smoking frame. The only fly in the ointment is that I am really looking for a black frame. However, I may have to bite the bullet and just go with the white IRO.

David


----------



## cogtooth

I had the option of getting a black Jamie Roy last summer, so you could ask when they may get black ones in stock again. My Jamie Roy fixed does not climb as well as my titanium geared bike (it's one tenth the cost, though), but it does climb better than my carbon fiber geared bike.


----------



## Zero Signal

I've never heard anything but great feedback on the Jamie Roy (or any other Iro for that matter). I went with a Jamie Roy with the 130mm spacing so I could potentially do a Nexus Inter 8 geared hub. The bike isn't built yet but I'm hoping to have it tomorrow for a full commute on it on Wednesday.


----------



## Jason Barton

I have a Jamie Roy 53cm and its great as a fixed road bike. Rides pretty stiff with the regular aluminum fork. The lower BB and slack head angle are fine as long as you don't plan on running the high banks.


----------



## djharr

*NIce looking bike*

Wow, that white and black build-up is one nice looking bike. I was originally worried about the Jamie Roy, since I have all black components with a black frame, but I am now thinking that the white frame with all black accoutrements would make a striking contrast. In any case, that is a really beautiful piece you have there, Jason.

David


----------



## crumjack

*My Black Mark V*

I plan to use this on the velodrome this summer.


----------



## Zero Signal

Picked it up last night. Put 17 miles on it and already loving it. The frame is very compliant for aluminum. To be honest, I was hoping it would be stiffer than it is, but I can't complain as the bike is very fast and soaks up rough road very well. I'm also 215lbs without the fanny pack and work clothes strapped to it. I'm running 28c tires right now which will be replaced by 23c when the wear out. They're softer than they need to be on this frame (in my opinion anyway). The fork is flexier than some carbon forks I've seen. I was planning to remove the stickers, but they're under the paint and actually pook pretty decent so they're going to stay.

It's much more road oriented than track, since I'll be commuting with it putting on 120+ miles/wk, it's not fixed and it has both brakes and a "higher" bar position.

<img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/JSTennant/SAbha_SNv-I/AAAAAAAAAXY/gc7roC_6noE/s800/iro4.jpg" />


----------



## FlynG

Nuther happy IRO owner, Group Buy frame from Ebay...I'm on a borrowed 'puter so I can't poast a pix. Well not quite, I remembered an old thread with some...link

I'm sure there will be some after the Texas Train Ride! yaahoo!!

Flyn G


----------



## djharr

OK, I have looked at all the alternatives, and it really appears as if the Jamie Roy is perfect for what I want. I have even seen some build-ups very similar to what I am looking at in terms of part colors, and I really like the white frame/black other look. Now, one lingering concern is with the aluminum fork. I know that aluminum has a reputation of being a harsher ride than steel, and since I am coming from a steel touring frame, I would like to keep as much compliance as possible.

Along with that, there is yet another shallow concern I have for looks. If possible, I would like to have a straight fork, but I also want to keep the ability to run 38 mm tires (I know, I don't want much...). I have seen the idea that a carbon fiber fork on an aluminum frame will help with smoothing out the harsher ride. So, I am wondering if there are any good straight carbon fiber forks with the clearance for a 38 mm tire?

Or, am I obsessing about the whole thing and the plain old original aluminum fork will do just jim-dandy?

David


----------



## FlintPaper

I don't think you'll have any problems with the comfort of the Aluminum fork. The ride is far smoother than that of the bike I replaced, a steel bikesdirect Windsor "The Hour".

I need to find the time to take a decent picture of it.


----------



## Cygnus

*...*



djharr said:


> Or, am I obsessing about the whole thing and the plain old original aluminum fork will do just jim-dandy?
> 
> David


before getting the frameset, I wondered about the alu fork, figuring that i might replace it with carbon eventually. and, maybe i will someday, but the ride doesn't seem harsh to me. at this price, perhaps just get the frameset and see what you think about the ride? also, maybe pick some tires that give you ride you want.


----------



## Zero Signal

Yeah don't worry about the fork. I say try it before thinking of changing it out. Like I said before, it's very smooth. I would consider carbon for weight savings but I don't think it needs to be any more compliant than it already it.


----------



## Cygnus

*fork option*

ok, i started thinking about a carbon fork, but only because i have a day long ride/race (160mi) on a rough surface in a couple of months. generally, i like the ride and the geometry of the frame and fork, but this distance has me thinking of carbon in the front end. 

the stock alu fork is about 405mm (dropout to crown race), which is quite abit longer than standard road forks. any good options?

best option might be some really good gloves.


----------



## roadfix

...or bigger tires


----------



## crumjack

Cygnus said:


> ok, i started thinking about a carbon fork, but only because i have a day long ride/race (160mi) on a rough surface in a couple of months. generally, i like the ride and the geometry of the frame and fork, but this distance has me thinking of carbon in the front end.
> 
> the stock alu fork is about 405mm (dropout to crown race), which is quite abit longer than standard road forks. any good options?
> 
> best option might be some really good gloves.


Is the 160 miler the RAIN ride? Just curious...


----------



## Cygnus

*kluane*

I was off by 10 miles, it's 150 mi. it's the kluane road relay, up to 8 riders, from haines junction in the yukon to haines in alaska. spectacular scenery.


----------



## crumjack

Cygnus said:


> I was off by 10 miles, it's 150 mi. it's the kluane road relay, up to 8 riders, from haines junction in the yukon to haines in alaska. spectacular scenery.


That scenery has to be about a million percent better than the boring Indiana landscape of RAIN. Good Luck! Post pics!


----------

